# another can i get a job question



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi everyone, new to the board and I am 24, been looking for awhile but finally posting. I would love to be in law enforcement and have for awhile now, however, I do not have a cj degree nor any experience. As of right now I work for an insurance company where I have worked for 2years now as a claims adjuster. I am currently working towards my MBA with only 4classes left. Now my question to you guys, do i have a chance? I have always wanted to work in LE but never took it in school, went to a business school instead of getting my CJ because I was intimated by my own size. When I graduated high shcool/freshman in college I weighed maybe 120lbs. Now that I have worked hard in the gyn to get where I am now 170lbs but still not big my any means I would like to finally get into a new career. I am hoping to go to the reserve academy in West Boylston to become a part-time while I finish my MBA. But as you can see I have my own doubts about my size and my background. I am only 5'7 170lbs and look like I am 20 and always worried I wouldn't be taken seriously as an enforcer of the law. Also, I have no degree nor any experience in law enforcement. I have my BS in Small Business Management My background is alright but worried a little about it as my credit is in a rebuilding mode as I had problems in college, but just bought a vehicle and took out a small loan to have an installment loan to help my credit. What do you think? thanks


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

hi guys, I finally registered, just looking for some input, I'm from the Worcester area and I plan on going like I said to Boylston for reserve training. Hopefully I can't get where I want to be after I finish my masters. If any one has some insight to changing careers that would be appreciated.

the previous post was from me-sorry i was too impatient to activate my account


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

There was a post similar to this a while before, where the writer was concerned about their size and not being taken seriously. Police officers come in all shapes and sizes. Your physical strength does not matter as much as your stamina to get the job done. If you are unsure of yourself, then everybody will see through that and be unsure of you as well.

Sure you have a chance, but if you would like to get on full time, expect a lot of waiting. You will not be hired right away, Masters degree or not (also, a criminal justice degree is preferred; Business won't do you much good in the hiring process). 

You're not going to be able to live off of a reserve salary, but if your plan is just to work part time, the more power to you. Otherwise, keep your day job. 

Good luck.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

As far as your degree goes, don't sweat it... I know cops that got hired with degrees in accounting, Business, nursing, history and I know many guys with NO degress that previously worked construction, electrical, plumbing and even sales... don't sweat it that much... Yes, It does help to have a degree in CJ but not that important... though it may help to take a couple of CJ classes at a Community College or somewhere just to have "under you belt". What part of the state are you from?

Posted Tue Jul 20, 2004 7:51 pm:



Officer Dunngeon @ Tue Jul 20 said:


> You're not going to be able to live off of a reserve salary, but if your plan is just to work part time, the more power to you. Otherwise, keep your day job. Good luck.


Actually in some towns/agencies it can be difficult to live off of a full-timer salary.


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

If I were you I would forget Local, or State and go right for federal such as F.B.I. You have the education and have a much better chance. Unless you’re a Veteran, taking the civil service exam is not going to help you much. However, I would take the next State Police exam, they don't give vets full preference, only add 2 points to there exam score which means there is defiantly a chance there if you score in the high 90's. Unfortunately the next State Police exam won't be for at least another 2 years. Then and only then if funding is available you will see a class in the few months after you receive your score. The last state police exam was in 02 and still has not been a class. So that tells you not to put all your hope into one dept. They don't even look at your education, you could have all the degree's, such as your Masters, PH.D. etc. . . At least not In Mass your education won't help, if anything a non civil service town but all non civil service depts. require at least the full-time academy with prior experience. You pick the wrong State to wanna become a P.O. in but its possible just takes awhile if anything. If you really wanna be a P.O. bad, then look around other New England states. Don't just focus on Mass; or like I said, look at the Federal jobs because education is a serious factor for most federal jobs such as F.B.I., D.E.A. . . Another big requirement is having a spotless background. 
*Good Luck


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

You know what I love? Seeing the look on a large guy's face as this "14 year old cop" throws handcuffs on them, or hands them a citation, or puts them in a cell. My size works in my favor, it adds more humor to my day. I'm 5'8 and 120lbs. People think becuase I'm the youngest looking guy on the department that I'm going to sit there and take any more shit than the biggest cop. 

As for education, I dont think it means anything as far as getting a job as a police officer. I wish it did. It looks nice but I continuosly see people with less education get hired before me becuase of other factors that work in thier favor, such as who they know, or being a local guy or girl that the brass knows isnt a donkey.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Mikey, 
You know EVEYONE is scared of your size! :wink:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

GjK,

I read an article lately that explained that many managers in law enforcement are drifting away from Criminal Justice majors and actively attempting to recruit personnel that are well rounded and have degrees in non-law enforcement related fields. The logic behind this is that knowing who Robert Peel is, or knowing the intricacies of the Kansas City Preventative Patrol Experiment is not really that indicative of someone who will make a good police officer. The theory is that a candidate who has a degree in Psych, Soc, Business, or whatever is able to provide a unique perspective in community based problem solving. As RPD posted, after you get your MBA you may want to think about taking some Criminal Justice courses (I would personally avoid the community college route in your case though because seeing as you have already completed your undergrad you may run into some credit transfer related issues). That way you're covered for either type of recruitment philosophy (CJ or other) and it demonstrates that you have taken your new interest in law enforcement seriously.
As far as your concern about your size, if you doubt yourself everyone else will too. Keep up with the weights and seriously think about taking some form of martial arts. I'm not saying that you'll be using spinning back kicks in altercations as a police officer, but it will help you build up confidence in your own personal ability. 
And without a doubt expand your horizons if you can. Mass is great but its incredible competitive to get even a Reserve Officer position. If you have the opportunity to relocate I say apply to as many agencies as you see vacancies for. Good luck!


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your input, I was actually looking at Fed Jobs but you need to have specific's and I don't have any of them. I wish i could go back to school to complete a language. I can speak a little portugese and understand a little spanish. So if i could finish those two languages I would be all set for Feds. However with feds it would be tough because of the fact of a lot of traveling and it would be hard to maintain a family life as for I am really content in my small town settings. Yeah my size has always been an issue because of being so little my whole life. However, I do feel a lot better about it since I started going to the gym in College and adding size to my frame. Another issue is just being an authority figure, I'm 24 and look like im 18-20. Everyone says Mass is so hard but it seems like they are hiring all the time, I would like to work for my surrounding towns like Charlton,Millbury,Sutton as part time until I finish my degree and keep my full-time job until a full-time spot opens up and this is why I can wait for a bit. This is like my 8year plan, I have been at my job now for 2years and then if I can stay here for another 5years I will be fully vested in my ESOP and that will be really helpful for when I retire. So I dont mind just getting the experience as a reserve and if a full time spot opens go for it after I am fully vested which will make me 29years old and work the rest of my working days in Law Enforcement.

Posted Wed 21 Jul, 2004 18:36:

I know the state is having a hard time getting the class dates denative for the next class. I know everyone is still waiting to hear from them, they keep pushing it back but State would be another option but I don't know if my lack of experience would be a killer for me.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I hear Sutton is good... you may wanna try Dudley too.

Another alternative to martial arts would be MOAB = Management Of Aggressive Behavior... now I know it sounds like a anger management class, but it not.. It's a method for de-escalating aggressive individuals, taking control of them. I'm sure there are a few people here that have taken this class and it will help your confidence level immensely. Here's their website http://www.rebtraining.com/
Ahhh, the power of an ear noogie...

Althought the website only lists Instructor courses, you can email them for local classes.. I know they often hold some at the Smith and Wesson academy in springfield. Mass Police jobs are tough... like they said, try elsewhere... the further you're willing to go the better... tons of Jobs in Florida, Cali, Arizona, etc... don't isolate yourself to just MA. You should qualify for a Fed job...


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

really, I went to the site yesterday and they were only accepting certain people and certain people with degrees. Dudley is full I know that but how can i get a fed job like FBI?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

PJM#15 @ 20 Jul 2004 23:14 said:


> Mikey,
> You know EVEYONE is scared of your size! :wink:


I agree............................

Pat and Mikey are both baby-faced officers who know how to kick ass when their "officer friendly" tactics fail

Right Boys!!!!!!!!!!!
:wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

GJK,

With a Bachelors degree you would qualify for many fed jobs, an MBA will just better your chances. Your degree alone substitutes needed experience. Looking at a couple, you would qualify for US Marshal Service, Secret Service, US Postal Inspector, DEA, ATF..etc.. You'll be surprised...

Here's where you can find all the jobs.. http://www.usajobs.opm.gov/


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

the only thing with a fed job is the traveling and being away from home would be tough. I am really close with my family and I would like to be close to see them whenever possible. I know fed jobs have a lot of traveling required. But I do like the idea of it all I defintely will look more into those agencies.


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Treasury Dept. agencies are reportedly trying to keep agents near their homes now. You may not ever get prmoted, but you could probably work your entire career out of one office. 

Justice on the other hand, you'll go where they tell ya and smile about it.


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

thats the only thing, picking up and moving. I dont know how agents do it, it is a dream of most to become an agent but how do pick up your family and move whenever they want you to. As of right me to be in LE is great because the girlfriend will be a Nurse and working the same hours as me so were not missing out on each other. Another concern how do you do LE with a family. I remember my dad went to every baseball game since I was 4 until legion and now to my mens league softball but of course was not in LE. Now what about you guys with kids and wives working all shifts, it depends on the dept of course but does everyone by the end of their careers work days?


----------

